# 1st egg laid two days after we got them!



## francisfeather (Sep 19, 2008)

hi all,

my wife and i bought 2 wedding releases (male/female) and one of its offspring (male) that didnt fly away a year ago.

White ringecks.

anyway, we put them in a big new cage with lots of floorspace yesterday and today i added a nest box and some shreds of index cards and an hour ago we got an egg!

i presume we wait for another, yes?

when do we have to separate the mom so the males dont eat at them? or is this bunk? i do have an extra cage i can leave next to it.

the males destroyed the last two i was told just recently on purpose. 

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

separate the extra male and put him in the extra cage. If left to themselves the pair should lay their eggs and hatch them out and care for them normally. The male will not normally abuse the hen if they are alone and should help with the brooding of the eggs and the care and feeding of the hatchlings. Get a mate for the other male and set him up separately and he will also produce young.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

francisfeather said:


> hi all,
> 
> my wife and i bought 2 wedding releases (male/female) and one of its offspring (male) that didnt fly away a year ago.
> 
> ...


you can replace the eggs with dummy eggs or wooden eggs from the craft store. if in the future you decide you want them to breed and have young then set them up alone and deworm and give vitamins and grit/oystershell, with a little nest basket off the ground, just because they she laid the eggs does not mean you have to let them hatch, they don't start developing untill a few days of incubation. if you do let them raise them up start giving them good feed and vitamins and grit now....and just to let you know they are not releasable if these are ring neck doves, they may die if released.


----------



## francisfeather (Sep 19, 2008)

we want them!

cant distinguish the main father male with the offspring male.

can i tell by the rings?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

francisfeather said:


> we want them!
> 
> cant distinguish the main father male with the offspring male.
> 
> can i tell by the rings?


Im not sure what you mean, but if meaning the rings or bands on the leg then you may see a year on them like 08 or 07, and that may give you the older bird, but I don't have doves just pigeons and they have a band with the year they were hatched. the x owner may know by any numbers that may be on the bands. you need to remove the unmated one out of their cage.


----------

